# Text Msg on Prime



## soldi3rxx (Feb 1, 2012)

Is there anyway to have your text msg from your android phone transferred to the prime?


----------



## CykloneFij (Oct 30, 2011)

Search Tablet Talk on google play


----------



## homerunbm33 (Feb 16, 2012)

soldi3rxx said:


> Search Tablet Talk on google play


Tablet talk is awesome. Well worth the 2.99. Support is great also.


----------



## flip (Nov 23, 2011)

+1 tablet talk is awesome, also gives u caller ID when getting a phone call

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## will03r6 (Sep 28, 2011)

Just got it for my prime... Thanks fellas

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## Boosted240 (Jan 8, 2012)

This is working fantastic. (just now trying it) I've got a friend with an Epic, and my old Xoom tablet, he's using it now too.


----------



## olblu3 (Jan 7, 2012)

Ran across this thread and wanted to say thanks for the tip. I have installed this on my Galaxy Nexus and TF300 and it's working perfectly.

With this app and my BT headset the Nexus can spend a lot more time on its charger.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

